# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N8. Պահապան փիսիկը

## ivy

Նոր դիմակ ունենք:

Դիմակը կբացվի նոյեմբերի 16-ին: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է:

Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile: 


*Պահապան փիսիկը*

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ. ԱՅՍ ՊԱՏՄՎԱԾՔՈՒՄ ԻՄԱՍՏ ՓՆՏՐԵԼԸ ԽՍՏԻՎ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ Է:*

Ես զուսպ եմ: Անչափ: Ու մոլեգին: Մոլեգնուհի, ես կասեի: 
Ասօր իմ առաջին աշխատանքային օրն էր: Այսուհետ ես աշխատելու եմ շատ կարևոր մի տեղ՝ Բաղրամյան պողոտայում: Գործս էլ մի դժվար բան չի, պիտի աշխատեմ սպասարկման ոլոլորտում: Էս բառը նախկին վարչապետից եմ սովորել, թաթայի համերգի ժամանակ: Խմիչքի ազդեցությամբ պտտական և համընթաց շարժում կատարած ոլորտն ա:
Բաղրամյան 26-ում գործս վերջացնելուց հետո ցվրվում եմ Լենինգրադյան: Ընդեղ գործը լավ ա, յաշիկներով կյանքիկները շատ են, ու իմ բաց ոտքերն ավելի լավ են կպցնում, չնայած երբեք վրան սոսինձ չեմ քսում:
Ես հայ եմ: Հայեցի, ես կասեի: Դրա համար էլ մինչև այժմ կույս եմ: Կույս եմ երկու ձեռքով և մեկ ոտքով: Դե այդպես ավելի հեշտ է կույս լինել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս ոտքիս, ապա չեմ պատմի, թե ինչ պայմաններում է կուսությունը կորցրել:
Հա, մոռացա ասել, ես ապրում եմ «Բոզոնի մոտ»1 պանդոկի տանիքում: Պանդոկը գտնվում է մայր կամ հայր բուհում։ Լավ չեմ հիշում բուհի սեռը։ Այստեղ ջահել ժամանակ թրեյնինգների եմ եղել. սերմադինամիկայի և վիժակագրական փիսիկայի2: Փիսիկական գիտությունների թեկնածու եմ: Փիսիկը հայկական, ավանդական, տուն տանելու pussy-ն ա: Դե գիտեք, հայկական ավանդական բիզնեսներում եթե մեկն ունի փիսիկ, մյուսն էլ պիտի ունենա երշիկ (որոշները` նրբերշիկ): Հայաստանում  փիսիկ - փիսիկ փոխազդեցությամբ փող չես աշխատի: Ոչ մեկի չասեք, բայց ես փիսիկներ սիրում եմ, հատկապես` կյաժ փիսիկներ:
«Բոզոնի մոտ» պանդոկում մենակ երշիկ են տալիս, որոշներին` նրբերշիկ: Քանի որ ես տանիքում եմ ապրում, հաճախ եմ իջնում նրա օբյեկտ` ուսանողական երշիկ էքսպոների: Համովագույն էքսպոներ են. ուսանողների համար, ուսանողների մսից:
Երևի գուշակել եք, որ իմ անունը Կառլսոն է: Չէ, չէ, իմ չաղությունը գործիս չի խանգարում: Մարդիկ պոնչիկներ սիրում են: Չեք հավատում` գնացեք տեսեք պոնչիկանոցում միշտ ինչքան մարդ կա:

Մի բան եմ ուզում պատմել, վերջերս է հետս պատահեց: Քայլում էի Բաղրամյանով, մեկ էլ մի շիկակարմիր մորուսով խարտյաշ բողկիկ եկել, 50 դոլլարով առաջարկում էր կես ժամ քաոսային շարժում կատարել միասին: Հա, էդ ժամանակ նենց սուղ էր վիճակս, համաձայնեցի: Գնացինք, իրենց տուն, ուղիղ կես ժամ, ատոմային ժամացույցի3 ճշտությամբ, անկողնու վրա թռվռում էինք: Հա, ինձ մի աչքով չնայեք, ես ծիծիկներիս արանքում ատոմային ժամացույց եմ պահում, որ հանկարծ մի ֆեմտովայրկյան ավել չաշխատեմ: 
Ավարտեցինք, գնացի գերեզմաններ, մեր մեծերին հարգանքիս տուրքը մատուցելու: Ես ամեն ակտից հետո այդպես եմ անում` նրանց շիրիմին մի փունջ թարմ հանքային նրբերշիկ դնելով: Այսօր հերթը Նարոյի գերեզմանինն ա, ով մահացավ աշխատասիրությունից: Մենակով ամբողջ ազգային ժողովը սպասարկում էր: 
Իսկ գիտեք` ի՞նչն է կարևոր բանը: Ես ռազմահայրենասիրական եմ: Ամեն ինչ անում եմ հայենիքիս համար, հայրենականչով: Օրինակ ամեն ակտից առաջ ու հետո «Հայր մեր» եմ արտասանում շատ դեպքերում բարձր, համարյա գոռալով:

Ես աստվածապաշտ եմ, որովհետև ով հայ չի, քրիստոնյա չի: Իսկ ես հայ եմ, որովհետև ծառայում եմ հայոց բանակում: Մի քիչ այլ կերպ, քան դուք գիտեք: Ես քնում եմ զինվորների հետ զեղչով, 24.99999999 տոկոս զեղչ: Դե դա կարելի է ասել իմ չնչին ներդրումն է հայոց բանակաշինության սուրբ գործում: Իսկ իմ մեծ ներդրումը անօդաչու սարքերի ինժեներությունն է, բայց էդ մասին ես ձեզ չեմ պատմի: Իմ պես աղջկան վայել չի նման պիղծ բաներ, թաքուն եմ անում, երազիս մեջ: Բայց դա երազախաբություն չէ: 

Հա, հետ գանք Բաղրամյան: Դե ես պիտի լինեի ԱԺ հաջորդ նախագահը, բայց մի քիչ շատ խելացի դուրս եկա էդ պաշտոնի համար: Ու մնացի շարքային սպասարկող: Միշտ չի որ սպասարկող եմ եղել: Գիտե՞ք Մոսկվաներում ինչեր էի անում: Կրեմլի գլխավոր մատակարարն էի, մինչև հերթական ակտից հետո բացահայտեցին, որ ես կույս չեմ: Բայց ես կույս եմ, ուղղակի ռուբլիկն էր ընկել: Ընկել էր զուգարանի ծակը:
Ռուսաստանից դեպորտ արվելուց հետո նույնիսկ մի երկու անգամ համալսարանում դաս եմ տվել: Չադրայով էի գալիս, որովհետև ուսանողներիս մեջ իմ հաճախորդներից կային. բա որ պարզեի՞ն որ ես կոմպլեքս անալիզի4 պրոֆեսոր եմ ու կոմպլեքսավորվեի՞ն մոտս գալ: Մի խոսքով, ամենակայֆ կյանքիս տարիներն էին: 
Էդ տարիներին, Կամասուտրայի դիրքերը փորձելու ընթացքում, ինձ հաջողվեց երկրաչափական տոպոլոգիայի5 մի քանի խնդիր լուծել, որից հետո ինձ անընդհատ բոլորը կանչում էին իմ մեթոդների հետ ծանոթանալու: Ձրի էի անում, դե երեխեքին պետք էր գրգռել: Էէէ, շահագրգռել: Մի խոսքով, էդ տարիներն էլ անցան այնպես ինչպես եկել էին, ու պաշտոնի բարձրացում ստացա՝ Բաղրամյան 23: Այո, ճիշտ եք, 24-ը չի, ոչ էլ` 26-ը:
Մի վայրկյան, իսկ ձեր մոտ հարց չառաջացա՞վ: Սկզբում ես ասում էի, որ առաջին օրն եմ Բաղրամյանում աշխատում, բայց էնտեղ ապրած մի ամբողջ կյանք պատմեցի:
Այո, դուք ճիշտ եք մտածում, իմ անցքը սև է: Վո՜ւյ, ես սև անցք6 եմ. իմ մեջ ժամանակը դանդաղում է: Ձեր հարյուր տարին իմ մի օրն է: Մարկեսն էլ, ինձ հետ մեկ օր միայնակ մնաց, ու իր գիրքը գրեց, բա: Ու ոչ միայն «100 տարվա մենությունը»: Իմ շնորհիվ նա վերհիշեց իր տխուր պոռնիկներին, գեներալին փակեց լաբիրինթոսում, իսկ նահապետն աշնանային կայֆեր արեց:
Կոելյոն էլ ա ինձ փորձել ձեռք գցել, բայց ես էդ պապսավիկների ալքիմիաներին չեմ խաբնվում: 

Էն որ ասում էի Կառլսոնն եմ: Գիտեք ես սաղ կյանքս տենց չա՞ղ եմ եղել: Տո գիտե՞ք ես ով եմ: Ես Ալիսն եմ: Հա, հա էն հրաշքների աշխարհի: Սա գրելուց առաջ էն լավ սնկերով չայ եմ խմել: Իմ հաճախորդներին մի քանի հազար դոլարով էն բանը մեծացնող պեչենիներից էլ եմ տալիս, իսկ ով իմ հետ վատ ա վարվում, փոքրացնողները կան ու կան: 

Ալիս Կառլսոնն եմ ես: Հայերեն ասած…
- Ալինա Կառլենովնա՞:
- Դա, բալիկս: Քանի՞ կուսաթաղանթ էր քեզ պետք:
- Դե մի յոթ հատ կարեք, քսանվեցերորդ ամուսինս շատ ավանդապաշտ ա, յոթ օր յոթ գիշեր հարսանիք ա անելու...

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
1Բոզոնները ներքին կառուցվածքից զուրկ համարվող տարրական մասնիկներ են
2Սերմադինամիկա և վիժակագրական փիսիկա -  «Ջերմադինամիկա և վիճակագրական ֆիզիկա» ֆունդամենտալ առարկայի մոդիֆիկացիան է աշխատասեր փիսիկների համար
3Ամենաճշգրիտ ժամացույցը, որը 15 միլիարդ տարում ընդամենը 1 վայրկյան է հետ ընկնում
4Մաթեմատիկական անալիզի ճյուղ, որն ուսումնասիրում է կոմպլեքս փոփոխականների ֆունկցիաներ
5Տոպոլոգիան ուսումնասիրում է մաթեմատիկական հատկությունները, որոնք պահպանվում են պտույտների, դեֆորմացիաների, ծալումների, բայց ոչ պատռվածքների հետևանքով
6Սև անցքը հսկայական զանգվածով ու խտությամբ տիեզերական մարմին է, որը կլանում է բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում նաև լույսը

----------

Arpine (13.11.2016), GriFFin (14.11.2016), LisBeth (14.11.2016), Sambitbaba (14.11.2016), Աթեիստ (13.11.2016), Հայկօ (13.11.2016), Մուշու (13.11.2016), Նիկեա (13.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Դե իհարկե ...
Դզեց...մեկ-մեկ սենց անիմաստ պատմություններն էլ են լավը լինում...

----------


## Մուշու

Չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց վերջն ա գրողը ու վերջն ա գրածը: Իսկականից որ իմաստ փնտրել պետք չի  :LOL:  
Հ. Գ. Ես պաչելու եմ հեղինակին հենց տեսնեմ, կապ չունի երբ կտեսնեմ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Նոր տեսա, որ տեղադրելիս շատ կարևոր բան էի բաց թողել. ինչ-որ պատճառով քոփի փեյսթից դուրս էր մնացել, ավելացրեցի:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2016)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Էս իիիինչ պատմվածք էր: Էս ո՞վ էր գրել: Երևում ա, որ փորձել ա «գիտնականի» տպավորություն թողի, իսկ բացատրություններից ոնց որ ֆիզիկոսի ա նմանակել: Հա, բայց գոնե նկարագրությունները ճիշտ աներ: Ասենք «թրեյնինգներ» ֆիզիկայի հիմնական ճյուղերից չեն լինում, էդ ավելի շատ հումանիտար ա: Կամ ասենք կոմպլեքս անալիզի դասախոսը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆիզիկայի հետ: Ու հետո էլ երկրաչափական տոպոլոգիա  :Jpit:  ֆանտազիա եմ ասել է... Դե էլ ֆիզիկան չասեմ: 100 տարին սև անցքում մի՞ օր: Դա ավելի շատ ռենծիվի ա, քան գիտական: 

Քանի որ ասված էր իմաստ չփնտրել, էսքանը: Բայց հավեսով փորձել էին ֆիզիկոսի գրածի նմանակել:

----------

Ruby Rue (14.11.2016), Sambitbaba (14.11.2016), Աթեիստ (13.11.2016)

----------


## John

Իմաստը, օք, չկա։ Հումորը՝ ոչինչ, վատ չէր։ Ընդհանուր՝ չհավանեցի։ Ով Մարկես ա կարդում՝ կռուտոյ ա, ով Կուելյո՝ շաբլոն։ Է, հետո՞։ Չե՞ք հոգնում կարծրատիպերով ապրելուց։ Հեղինակի տարիքը հազիվ թե անցնի 21ից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.11.2016), Sambitbaba (14.11.2016), Ուլուանա (14.11.2016), Վոլտերա (14.11.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հեղինակի սկզբի զգուշացնում ահագին օգնեց, որովհետև սկսելու է իմաստ փնտրել, ու միգուցե քլնգել։ Իմաստի բացակայության մասին զգուշացումը նաև նպաստեց, որ լեզվական թերությունների վրա շատ չկենտրոնանամ՝ մի տեղ «ա» օժանդակ բայ ա, մի տեղ՝ «է»։ Ու ընդհանրապես՝ հեղինակն ինքն էլ ոնց որ ինչ-որ հալյուցինոգեն սնկեր օգտագործած լիներ։  :Jpit: 
Ինձ թվում ա հեղինակը Մարկես էլ չի կարդացել՝ վիկին բացել ա, գրքերի վերնագրերը գրել։  Նույնն էլ վերաբերում ա գիտական տերմիններին։

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, ինչ անեմ, քանի որ ես ախմախ ու փախած բաներ սիրում եմ, ինձ բավականին դուր եկավ։

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, զգուշացումը լրիվ ավելորդ է. դու գրում ես ու գրածդ դնում ընթերցողի առաջ, մնացածը քո գործը չի` ով ինչ իմաստ կփնտրի կամ կփնտրի ընդհանրապես, թե չէ։
Համ էլ էսպիսի նախադասությամբ մարդ կարծես ինքն իրեն ապահովագրի. իմ կարծիքով, չարժի էդպիսի բան անել։

----------

GriFFin (14.11.2016), LisBeth (14.11.2016), Sambitbaba (14.11.2016), Աթեիստ (14.11.2016), Ուլուանա (14.11.2016), Վոլտերա (14.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմաստը, օք, չկա։ Հումորը՝ ոչինչ, վատ չէր։ Ընդհանուր՝ չհավանեցի։ Ով Մարկես ա կարդում՝ կռուտոյ ա, ով Կուելյո՝ շաբլոն։ Է, հետո՞։ Չե՞ք հոգնում կարծրատիպերով ապրելուց։ Հեղինակի տարիքը հազիվ թե անցնի 21ից։


Չգիտեմ խի վստահ եմ, որ 24-25 տարեկան ա։
Էդ հումորը շատ վախենալու ա...սովորաբար հումորների 70%-ը իրականություն ա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Վատը չէր…
Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե Լիզը ուզենար, որ Ռուբիի վրա կասկածեինք, կարող էր այսպես գրել... :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ դուր եկավ, շնորհակալություն: :Love: 


Այս առումով մի անեկդոտ(?) պատմեմ.

Հարց. Թռչում են երկու կոկորդիլոս, մեկը կանաչ, մյուսը՝ ձախ:
Պատասխան. Ինչի՞ս է պետք երկուշաբթին, եթե ես ծխող չեմ: :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.11.2016), Աթեիստ (14.11.2016), Մուշու (14.11.2016), Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Հուշում՝ դիմակի տակ երկու հեղինակ է թաքնված, միասին են գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իլֆ-Պետրո՞վ

----------

Quyr Qery (16.11.2016), Sambitbaba (14.11.2016), Վոլտերա (14.11.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս իիիինչ պատմվածք էր: Էս ո՞վ էր գրել: Երևում ա, որ փորձել ա «գիտնականի» տպավորություն թողի, իսկ բացատրություններից ոնց որ ֆիզիկոսի ա նմանակել: Հա, բայց գոնե նկարագրությունները ճիշտ աներ: Ասենք «թրեյնինգներ» ֆիզիկայի հիմնական ճյուղերից չեն լինում, էդ ավելի շատ հումանիտար ա: Կամ ասենք կոմպլեքս անալիզի դասախոսը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆիզիկայի հետ: Ու հետո էլ երկրաչափական տոպոլոգիա  ֆանտազիա եմ ասել է... Դե էլ ֆիզիկան չասեմ: 100 տարին սև անցքում մի՞ օր: Դա ավելի շատ ռենծիվի ա, քան գիտական: 
> 
> Քանի որ ասված էր իմաստ չփնտրել, էսքանը: Բայց հավեսով փորձել էին ֆիզիկոսի գրածի նմանակել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ հեղինակը/վերջին տվյալներով հեղինակները գիտնականի տպավորություն են ուզել թողնեն։ Ոչ էլ թե նմանակել են, սա ավելի շատ հավաքական կերպար ա, ստեղից ընդեղից, ֆիզիկա, երկրաչ, հումանիտար, բժշկություն/կուսությունը կարելու զավեշտը վկա, ևն, ու դրանց միջև կապը միջավայրն ա։ Սա գիտական հոդված չի, որ ճշգրիտ փաստեր կրի իր մեջը։

----------


## LisBeth

Մարկես վերսուս Կոելիո պահերը ավելորդ են, Ալիսն էլ։ Գուցե դա իմ անձնական անտարբերությունն ա էս երեքի հանդեպ անդրադառնում, բայց ամեն դեպքում գործը թուլացնում ա։ Սրանք արդեն շաբլոն դառած բաներ են, Ալիսն էլ մի անգամ ա կերվել ինձ մոտ, Ալիսը, էն որ բանկաների աշխարհում, հիշարժան պատմվածքի մեջ, ու վյսո։ Կարելի էր ուրիշ կերպարներ օգտագործել։

 Բացասական պահերից ա նաև առաջին տողը, նախ որովհետև շարունակությունը էդքան էլ անիմաստ չի, հետո էլ երբ ինձ ասում են, իմաստ մի փնտրի, սպասում եմ, որ ինձ Լինչելու են մի կողմ նետեն, ու երբ արդյունքում փսիխոդելի ու բանականության մեջտեղում ընկած մի բան եմ կարդում, դա չի համապատասխանում սպասումներիս։ Մեջտեղություն չեմ սիրում, բայց էս մեկը ուժեղն ա։ 
 Էս էլ հատկապես սպանիչ պահերից․



> Քայլում էի Բաղրամյանով, մեկ էլ մի շիկակարմիր մորուսով խարտյաշ բողկիկ եկել, 50 դոլլարով առաջարկում էր կես ժամ քաոսային շարժում կատարել միասին:





> Ես ռազմահայրենասիրական եմ:





> Օրինակ ամեն ակտից առաջ ու հետո «Հայր մեր» եմ արտասանում շատ դեպքերում բարձր, համարյա գոռալով:





> Դե ես պիտի լինեի ԱԺ հաջորդ նախագահը, բայց մի քիչ շատ խելացի դուրս եկա էդ պաշտոնի համար:





> Էդ տարիներին, Կամասուտրայի դիրքերը փորձելու ընթացքում, ինձ հաջողվեց երկրաչափական տոպոլոգիայի5 մի քանի խնդիր լուծել, որից հետո ինձ անընդհատ բոլորը կանչում էին իմ մեթոդների հետ ծանոթանալու:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Mr. Annoying-ի ձեռի գործը  :Jpit: 
Ինչ խոսք, ռեֆերենսները լավն են, գաղափարն էլ ա լավը, բայց աննպատակ ա շատ (չարդարանալ իմաստ չփնտրելու նախադասությամբ)։ Հեղինակը ոնց որ ահավոր շատ ջանք թափած լինի հնարավորինս շատ ֆիզիկային ու գրականությանը վերաբերող ռեֆերենսներ մտցնելով, բայց չի աշխատել պատմության վրա, նարատիվ չկա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հուշում՝ դիմակի տակ երկու հեղինակ է թաքնված, միասին են գրել


Ուրեմն Ռուբին ու Annoying–ը կլինեն  :Jpit: ։

----------

GriFFin (14.11.2016), Վոլտերա (14.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ինձ դուր եկավ: Միակ բանը, որը չհավանեցի (ivy-ի հետ համաձայն եմ), էդ՝



> ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ. ԱՅՍ ՊԱՏՄՎԱԾՔՈՒՄ ԻՄԱՍՏ ՓՆՏՐԵԼԸ ԽՍՏԻՎ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ Է:


Անկեղծ ասած, իմ վրա նման բաները բնավ չեն ազդում: Իմաստ ամեն ինչում էլ պետք ա փնտրել: Կարելի էր մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև գրել զգուշացումը: Ամենաքիչը էս "ԽՍՏԻՎ ԱՐԳԵԼՎՈՒՄ Է" մասը չլիներ: Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղծագործության մեջ իմաստ տեսնելը լավ բան ա:

Էս մասի վրա ժպտացի: 



> Ես հայ եմ: Հայեցի, ես կասեի: Դրա համար էլ մինչև այժմ կույս եմ: Կույս եմ երկու ձեռքով և մեկ ոտքով: Դե այդպես ավելի հեշտ է կույս լինել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս ոտքիս, ապա չեմ պատմի, թե ինչ պայմաններում է կուսությունը կորցրել:


Հումորը լավն ա:

Ինձ թվում ա երկու ֆիզիկոսներ են գրել: :Դ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սկզբում չէի ուզում գրել, բայց որոշեցի գրել ամեն դեպքում։

Ինձ դուր չեկավ։ Նախ էդ սկզբի զգուշացումը որ կարդացի, արդեն հաստատ գիտեի, որ դուրս չի գալու։ Ստեղծագործության մեջ նման ինքնաապահովագրումները սովորաբար լավ նշան չեն լինում։ Նաև չեմ սիրում, որ հումորին զոռ տված ա լինում բովանդակության հաշվին։ Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, էս գործի մեջից եթե հումորը հանես, տակը բան չի մնում. պատմություն չկա ընդհանրապես, մենակ ինքնանպատակ հումոր։ Էն Կոելյո–Մարկես կարծրատիպի մասին էլ արդեն նշվեց։ 

Դիպուկ ձևակերպումներ ու ճկուն երևակայական թռիչքներ շատ կային, որոնք հնարավոր չի չնկատել, բայց դրանք, ըստ իս, հերիք չեն տեքստը պատմվածք դարձնելու համար։

----------


## Arpine

Ճիշտն ասած երբ կարդացի համարյա վստահ էի թե ով ա գրել, ու ի դեպ արական սեռի, ոչ թե ինպես էնտեղ ա ասում․ «մոլեգնուհի»։
Հիմա քանի որ Այվին ասում ա երկու հոգի են, մի քիչ խառնվեցի, բայց կարծում եմ աղջիկ տղա են, գլխավոր դերում էլ տղան ա  :Jpit: 
Ընդհանուր դուրս եկավ, նենց հավես կարդալու համար սարկազմի ժանրում, բայց որոշ մասեր կան շատ ծեծված են, օրինակ Մարկես-Կոելյոյի պահերը։

----------

Յոհաննես (14.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած երբ կարդացի համարյա վստահ էի թե ով ա գրել, ու ի դեպ արական սեռի, ոչ թե ինպես էնտեղ ա ասում․ «մոլեգնուհի»։
> Հիմա քանի որ Այվին ասում ա երկու հոգի են, մի քիչ խառնվեցի, բայց կարծում եմ աղջիկ տղա են, գլխավոր դերում էլ տղան ա 
> Ընդհանուր դուրս եկավ, նենց հավես կարդալու համար սարկազմի ժանրում, բայց որոշ մասեր կան շատ ծեծված են, օրինակ Մարկես-Կոելյոյի պահերը։


Աղջիկն էլ Նիկեան ա, բայց համաձայն եմ, շատ փոքր դերով:

----------

Arpine (16.11.2016), Ուլուանա (14.11.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Աղջիկն էլ Նիկեան ա, բայց համաձայն եմ, շատ փոքր դերով:


դուք ինձ բացահայտեցիք  :LOL:

----------


## GriFFin

> դուք ինձ բացահայտեցիք


Ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի մինչև նոյեմբերի 16-ը։

----------

Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> դուք ինձ բացահայտեցիք


Մենք արդեն գիտենք, որ դու թրոլ ես, երկու անգամ նույն ջուրը չենք մտնի

----------

Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դուք ինձ բացահայտեցիք


Նա հետս դուքով ա խոսում:

----------

Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենք արդեն գիտենք, որ դու թրոլ ես, երկու անգամ նույն ջուրը չենք մտնի


Թրոլ չի, ինքն ա

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի մինչև նոյեմբերի 16-ը։


 :Jpit:  




> Մենք արդեն գիտենք, որ դու թրոլ ես, երկու անգամ նույն ջուրը չենք մտնի


Չէ, ես թրոլ չեմ, էլֆ եմ ես։ 




> Թրոլ չի, ինքն ա
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Ճիշտ ա. թրոլ չի, գոբլին ա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Փաստորեն էս վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ ճիշտ էի ասում էլի,որ էս ակումբի երիտասարդ սերնդի մեջ միակ խելքը-գլխին իսանը ես եմ  :Crazy: 
Հ.Գ Չմտածեք թե աբիժնիկ եմ մնացել էն <<հանդիպումից>> հետո  :Beee:

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.07.2017), Նիկեա (14.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Դիմակ՝ Ruby Rue և Mr. Annoying   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016), Arpine (16.11.2016), GriFFin (16.11.2016), laro (16.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.11.2016), Ruby Rue (16.11.2016), Sambitbaba (16.11.2016), Tiger29 (16.11.2016), Աթեիստ (16.11.2016), Հայկօ (16.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Վաու, ես ճիշտ էի գուշակել։ Ու անկեղծ ասած, եթե զույգ-զույգ չմտնեին ու մեջբերում չանեին ՝ ընդհանրապես չէի մտածի իրանց ուղությամբ։  Դե հիմա, եթե դժվար չի, բացատրեք էդ զգուշացումի իմաստը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> Վաու, ես ճիշտ էի գուշակել։ Ու անկեղծ ասած, եթե զույգ-զույգ չմտնեին ու մեջբերում չանեին ՝ ընդհանրապես չէի մտածի իրանց ուղությամբ։  Դե հիմա, եթե դժվար չի, բացատրեք էդ զգուշացումի իմաստը։


Ուֆ,* ուղղությամբ* պիտի լիներ
ուղղություն, ուղղակի, ուղիղ, ուղարկել։  T_T

----------

Աթեիստ (16.11.2016), Արէա (16.11.2016)

----------


## John

> Փաստորեն էս վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ ճիշտ էի ասում էլի,որ էս ակումբի երիտասարդ սերնդի մեջ միակ խելքը-գլխին իսանը ես եմ 
> Հ.Գ Չմտածեք թե աբիժնիկ եմ մնացել էն <<հանդիպումից>> հետո


Հետո էլ զարմանում ես, թե խի՞ են քո նկատմամբ մի տեսակ  :LOL:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Նախ, մերսի Այվիին պատմվածքը տեղադրելու համար:  :Smile: 

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ անընդհատ ուզում էինք սա հրապարակել, բայց անընդհատ ինչ-որ կոմպլեքսներ չէին թողնում: Դրա համար Դիմակը լավ հնարավորություն էր անոնիմ լինելու ու քֆրտոցներ լսելու: Իհարկե, էնքան քֆրտոց չլսեցինք, որքան սպասում էինք, դրա համար սկզբում մենք էինք փորձում լուրջ-լուրջ սադրել:  :Jpit: 
Իրականում ես էս պատմվածքը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց գրելու պրոցեսն ավելի հավես էր: Մենք որոշել էինք միասին պատմվածք գրել, էդպես գուգլ դոկս բացեցինք, ես սկսեցի գրել, հետո Վարդանն էկավ ու սկսեց իմ նախադասությունները հարամել: Հետո էլ ես իրենը սկսեցի հարամել: Երբ մեզնից մեկն ուզում էր իմաստով բան գրել, մյուսս խախտում էր իր մտքերի ընթացքն ու ինչ-որ պատահական խնդալու բան գրում: Էստեղ ասում էիք, որ մեծ մասը տղեն ա գրել, ավելի քիչ՝ աղջիկը, բայց նենց ա որ մեր գրածները բավականին հավասար են, ու հիմա մեզ էլ ա դժվար հիշել, թե որս որ մասն ենք գրել: Դրա համար էլ՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապն էլ ա հազիվ պահած ու սյուժե չկա:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա _Կոելյոյին_ ու կլիշեներին. ախր էդ հերոսը, որն ասում ա՝ ես ռազմահայրենասիրական եմ, իմ պես աղջկան էս էն վայել չի, էդ հերոսը նաև Կոելյոյի մասին կարա ասի էն, ինչ ասում են  մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը: Ու ինձ շատ զարմանալի էր, որ էդքան մարդ հենց Կոելյոյի պահի վրա ֆիքսվեցին: Իսկ թե վաբշե Մարկես, Կառլսոն, Ալիս ինչի՞ էինք խառնել, սատանան գիտի: Ուղղակի հավես էր, ինչ մտքներիս եկել ա, ճպցրել ենք պատմվածքում:

Առաջին զգուշացման հետ էլ կապված չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե ինչի էինք դրել: Էդ պահին հավես էր թվացել, դրել էինք: Համ էլ ինձ թվում ա դրա շնորհիվ մարդ ավելի թեթև ա նայում սրան: Իսկ որ զգուշացումը չլիներ, կարող ա իմաստ տեսնեիք, խայտառակ լինեինք:  :Jpit:  

Ինչևէ, շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ կարծիքների համար: Դրանք ավելի լավն էին, քան մենք կպատկերացնեինք:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016), Arpine (16.11.2016), GriFFin (17.11.2016), ivy (16.11.2016), John (16.11.2016), kitty (16.11.2016), LisBeth (16.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (17.11.2016), Sambitbaba (16.11.2016), Աթեիստ (16.11.2016), Մուշու (16.11.2016), Նիկեա (16.11.2016)

----------


## Arpine

Ուպս!  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (16.11.2016)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին կարծիքների համար: 

Ռուբիի հետ շատ էինք աշխատել օնլայն տարբեր լուրջ գործերի վրա  :Jpit:  Ինչ-որ դրամաշնորհների հայտեր, բան: Անցած տարվա պատանեկան գրական նախագծից հետո բռնեցինք մի հատ ընդհանուր google doc բացեցինք, ու սկսեցինք գրել: Ես իրա գրածն էի «փչացնում», ինքը իմ: Եթե գրելուց անմիջապես հետո հրապարակեինք, ավելի հասկանալի կլինեին որոշ արտահայտություններ, բայց ավելին չեմ ուզում ասել  :Jpit: 

Քանի որ մաքսիմալ խառնել ենք ամեն ինչ, տեղից էլ անհասկանալի պատմությունը ավելի ա խառնվել: Բայց հիշում եմ, որ սկզբում սա իրական մարդու մասին էր:

Մի անգամ էլ, շատ շնորհակալություն, հավես էր կարծիքներ լսելը:

Հ.Գ. Պաչիկի մասին կարդացի սկզբում: Ճի՞շտ եմ կարդացել:  :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ.Գ. Յոհան ջան

----------

John (17.11.2016), laro (17.11.2016), Ruby Rue (17.11.2016), Աթեիստ (17.11.2016), Նիկեա (17.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս գործը հրաշալի ապացույց ա էն բանի, որ գրական ստեղծագործությունները երբեք ու ոչ մի դեպքում չպետք ա մեկից ավելի հեղինակ ունենան։

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էս գործը հրաշալի ապացույց ա էն բանի, որ գրական ստեղծագործությունները երբեք ու ոչ մի դեպքում չպետք ա մեկից ավելի հեղինակ ունենան։


Նիլ Գեյմանն ու Թերի Փրաթչեթը խիստ համաձայն չեն քեզ հետ։ )) Good Omens-ն իմ համար ամենակայֆ գրքերից մեկն ա։ 
Եթե հեղինակներն ուզում են համագործակցեն ու լավ բան գրեն, նորմալ կստացվի, բայց ասում եմ՝ մենք անկապ ջրիկացել ենք, ոչ թե ուզել լավ պատմվածք գրել։  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիլ Գեյմանն ու Թերի Փրաթչեթը խիստ համաձայն չեն քեզ հետ։ )) Good Omens-ն իմ համար ամենակայֆ գրքերից մեկն ա։ 
> Եթե հեղինակներն ուզում են համագործակցեն ու լավ բան գրեն, նորմալ կստացվի, բայց ասում եմ՝ մենք անկապ ջրիկացել ենք, ոչ թե ուզել լավ պատմվածք գրել։


Դա աշխարհի միակ հայտնի գիրքն ա, որ համահեղինակով ստացվել ա,  էն էլ հարց ա. եթե երկու հեղինակներն էլ կայացած գրողներ չլինեին, առնող կլինե՞ր

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Դա աշխարհի միակ հայտնի գիրքն ա, որ համահեղինակով ստացվել ա,  էն էլ հարց ա. եթե երկու հեղինակներն էլ կայացած գրողներ չլինեին, առնող կլինե՞ր


Եթե ես հեղինակներին չճանաչեի ու գիրքն ինչ-որ կերպ ձեռքս ընկներ, մեկ ա՝ կսիրեի։  :Jpit: 

Ինչ-որ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ ես. համատեղ պատմվածքը քո ուզած արդյունքը չի տալիս, քո հերոսներն ու սյուժեն աղավաղվում ա։ Բայց որպես գրական վարժանք, ահավոր հավես բան ա։ Համ ուղեղդ աշխատում ա, քանի որ փորձում ես ինչ-որ ձև քո էշն առաջ տանել, բայց համ էլ ավելի ճկուն ես դառնում, փորձում ստեղծված իրավիճակի տակից դուրս գալ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.11.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դա աշխարհի միակ հայտնի գիրքն ա, որ համահեղինակով ստացվել ա,  էն էլ հարց ա. եթե երկու հեղինակներն էլ կայացած գրողներ չլինեին, առնող կլինե՞ր


Բյուր, լավ էլի: Շեքսպիրի ժառանգության մի զգալի հատվածը համահեղինակով ա գրված: Վերջին հրատարակության մեջ նույնիսկ արդեն համահեղինակը նշվում ա: Մանկությանս ամենասիրելի գրքերից մեկը՝ Շկիդ հանրապետությունը: Լավ, Սովետը աշխարհ չհամարենք:

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իլֆ-Պետրո՞վ


Ըհըն ևս մի օրինակ

----------

Sambitbaba (17.11.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Ռուբին մտքովս անցել ա հաստատ, գուցե Annoying-ն էլ, ուղղակի աննկատելի` աղջկս անունից էր գրած: Ամենասկզբում էլ Մարկուսին հիշեցի` մի հատ տենց կատու ունեինք չէ՞:
Ստեղծագործությունը հաստատ իմ համար չէր` երևի ամենաքիչը 60%-ը չհասկացա, բարդ էր: :Pardon:  Բայց որ դուք հումորի ու պատմելու տաղանդի երկու ծովեր եք դա անհերքելի փաստ ա: Էս դեպքում ծովերը միացան իրար ու կազմեցին մի ամբողջ օվկիանոս: Ապրեք դուք :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.01.2017), Նիկեա (01.12.2016)

----------

